# Best Ever Chicken Wings Recipe



## two much smoke (Jul 28, 2009)

I made these and they came out great. You can adjust the hot sauce the way you like it. It is a lot of work but well worth it.

Use your favorite dry rub on the wings and smoke until finished. When ready deep fry the wings for just a few minutes to get crisp.

Put the wings in a pot, add wing sauce below, cover shake and enjoy.

Wing Sauce

Melted butter (approx 1/3 of sauce or to your liking)
Franks Hot Sauce
Habenero Sauce
Louisiana Sauce
A Dash Of Tabasco

Mix together and shake on the wings.

Enjoy


----------



## flash (Jul 28, 2009)

We do something similar. Smoke, then on to a hot gas grill to crisp up. I use a gallon baggie with different hot sauces. Works great and even my questioning step son loved them.







Good job


----------



## meatball (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow...those sound HOT!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I would eat 'em, but I know that nobody else in my house would touch them. Maybe that's a good thing LOL


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 28, 2009)

I'd for sure back off on the heat a little.  But those do sound great.  Where's the picts?

You know what they say...no qview, never happened.  LOL


----------

